# California Fires



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 22, 2007)

I am just sending this email hoping that everyone in California is fairing ok. I am in NJ and the news we are seeing does not appear to be good out there. Just hoping that everyone and their families and pets are ok. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Bansh88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I got fires to the south and north of me. No immediate danger right now but by morning, they might be right up my alley.
I live in a more urban area but my brother and parents live right up against a brush line.


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have fires just above me (I am by the base of big bear mountain) I'm OK for now other than lots and lots of smoke. Some of my friends and co-workers are under manditory evacuations from the Arrowhead fire so I may have a house guest or two. And the winds are just starting up as I write this. Hope it blows the smoke out. I am leaving early from work to check on my shelled babies at home. 
Thanks you for your kind thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Josh (Oct 22, 2007)

just a lot of smoke in riverside. fairly windy but not quite like last night... 50mph gusts!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Stay safe everyone - glad to hear that so far so good.


----------



## squirtle (Oct 22, 2007)

jlyoncc1 said:


> I am just sending this email hoping that everyone in California is fairing ok. I am in NJ and the news we are seeing does not appear to be good out there. Just hoping that everyone and their families and pets are ok. You are in my prayers.



Thanks! The smoke in the air is worse than I have ever seen. We can see the flames but aren't in danger. It is raining ash, though! Our fires...Irvine,Tustin and Foothill Ranch in the canyons....are creeping pretty near. Just heard it was arson....someone set the fire at 3 points and it caught quickly. I won't even begin to tell what I think should happen to an arsonist like that....wouldn't be appropriate for a family forum. 

The winds are picking up again so my prayers are with the firefighters and the evacuees!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Squirtle - I don't understand why anyone would ever do that either. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 22, 2007)

Seems like there have been just a constant stream of fires this year. So much being lost.

Just know we are thinking about all of you.


----------



## Kim (Oct 22, 2007)

I live in San Diego, the fires are all around. The air is so bad so my tortoise is stuck inside for a while making laps in the living room!


----------



## Josh (Oct 22, 2007)

we have to remember too that southern california plant communities have evolved to burn periodically. it restores the nutrient content of the soil for the next season. i hope everyone's home is safe and out of harms way and of course arson is a terrible crime. but sometimes these fires start naturally and can be a positive thing for wild areas


----------



## transtort (Oct 23, 2007)

Kim said:


> I live in San Diego, the fires are all around. The air is so bad so my tortoise is stuck inside for a while making laps in the living room!



Just hope that you all take care of yourselves,fingers crossed that things will improve for you all soon.

Julie


----------



## Josh (Oct 23, 2007)

there are some resources for people on craigslist if you need someone to help take care of your pets for a little while. there is even a SoCal Fire Forum on CL


----------

